# Just bought my first handgun!



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm a little excited, I just purchased my first handgun! It's a Beretta 92FS and I'm pretty stoked about it. This isn't my first handgun, it's just the first one I've purchased new. Here are a couple of pics, what do you guys think? Any place online to purchase ammo at a good price? How about cleaning kits?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations on the purchase. I almost ordered one from buds gun shop, the exact same model and everything. They're great guns, but I wanted to go smaller for now. Very nice looking gun, enjoy it and be sure to follow up with a range report!

-Jeff-


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fine*

krab: that does make a fine looking firearm. When you can; do a range report with pictures:smt023
Now get out and get some boolits and shoot it.:smt033


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

What a beauty. Now you just have to feed it and spend some time with it.
congratulations.:smt023


----------



## Silly (Nov 19, 2006)

I really need one of those. Do you mind if I ask how much you paid? Beautiful gun and I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Very good looking pistol. :smt023 Hi drool factor. :drooling:


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Excellent gun. I should know, I own one too!:smt023 Seriously, it is truly one of the great firearms.

Depending on where you are, I've found Walmart to have the best prices, and you don't have to pay freight (sales tax, yes). They don't really carry the premium HD stuff, but good prices on decent range ammo like Winchester White Box (WWB). Box of 50 for $9.97, box of 100 for $18.42. They also carry Blazer brass for $9 (50). I don't think you can save much off these prices online, especially when freight is factored.

Check around the boards here and I'm sure you will find good online ammo prices. For defense I recently bought some Speer GD 124gr +P from Ammo-To-Go and it was priced pretty good. In the Law Enforcement package of 50 for $24.95. Shipping was $10 for 4 boxes from Texas to CA. But for the range ammo I just go to Walmart.

Here's the link to ATG: http://ammunitiontogo.com/

Hope this helps.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats.. I came very close to picking up an older version of this same gun.. Great action and fit.. Accurate as all get out. Price and old non-OEM mags talked me out of it, but I believe the 92FS to be a great great gun.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I live in a rural area, so I won't have any trouble shooting a few rounds for target practice over the weekend. I should find some time to do it while I'm studying for my exam.

Silly, final price was $650 with a box of ammo. I think it was a little much, but I played it on the safe side buying it from Academy instead of from the gun show that will be in the area next week.

Anymore comments welcome. :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

For a local price, that's what they're going for in Iowa City as well. When I was looking for one, I almost ordered one from budsgunshop.com, they have them for $499 delivered. That's a damn good price, but the price you paid is what they are locally in the Iowa City area. It's worth every penny, so you won't be disappointed.

-Jeff-


----------



## TcRoc (Mar 26, 2008)

Congrats.
I have the same but all Inox controls and Straight dust cover.
Thye are fine weapons you will enjoy.


----------

